# Orchid Show in castle of Chantilly



## Paphiolive (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi,
I inform you about the Orchid Show in Castle of Chantilly (60) in France on 3 days (16 to 18 nov 2012).
I will go on show and I will take out 2 paphiopedilum rothschildianum in order.
I will take some photos and I will put on our favorite site.
Who goes there also ?


----------



## reivilos (Oct 27, 2012)

Hello,
I will ! A roth is expecting me too!
Olivier


----------



## NYEric (Oct 27, 2012)

If you can post a link for the show, thanks.


----------



## Paphiolive (Oct 27, 2012)

The link:
http://o60-expo.jimdo.com/


----------



## NYEric (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks, Enjoy!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi any pics from the show!? Jean


----------



## Paphiolive (Nov 26, 2012)

I have pics but I can't upload them in site.
Sorry
Olivier


----------



## Dido (Nov 27, 2012)

Why what is the problem use Image shak for that


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 27, 2012)

Any help needed? Jean


----------



## Paphiolive (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello,
These are the photos of meeting.
Sorry for be late
http://s1284.beta.photobucket.com/u...xSandbichle_2_zpsd8687085.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

Good happy new year
Olivier


----------



## NYEric (Dec 28, 2012)

Click on all the photos and in the bottom action tab click "generate link codes". In the link codes chose "full size image" for internet and copy and paste here.


----------



## wjs2nd (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## reivilos (Dec 31, 2012)

Whole site picture


----------

